# Hadley Cash



## southernbelle (Feb 14, 2022)

I’m sad to say it was posted on another forum that Hadley passed away yesterday after a long illness. A true gem of a person, a southern gentleman and one of the greatest hybridizers of all things Paph. His tremendous legacy will live on.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2022)

Very sad to hear this. Hadley was a true gentleman and one of the worlds best Paph. hybridizers.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 14, 2022)

Very sad. What is going to happen to his work now?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 14, 2022)

RIP HC!

Thank you for all the great work you have done for the Paph world. May your legacy live on forever.


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Very sad. What is going to happen to his work now?



He posted an announcement about a buyer for the business a while back, hopefully they'll be able to take over a bit sooner than planned.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 14, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Very sad. What is going to happen to his work now?


I've known this for a while now but didn't want to post it and upset anyone especially my dear friend Hadley. It is my understanding that his collection will not be staying in the states, but rather going to Canada. Naturally this wasn't suppose to happen until this summer and don't know how they will be handling this now.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2022)

He was a great breeder and friend. He will be surly be missed.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 15, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Very sad. What is going to happen to his work now?


Marriott has been sold to an overseas orchid grower/hybridizes who is relocating to the US this spring. Name not yet announced. I believe he said early summer announcement would be made. So, the good news is, it does look like Hadley’s work/legacy will continue on


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 15, 2022)

From a reliable source, he writes:
A Canadian bought the complex hybrids. Frank Smith bought the species. Some guy in Maryland bought the phrags. Mike Mimms bought the phals.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> From a reliable source, he writes:
> A Canadian bought the complex hybrids. Frank Smith bought the species. Some guy in Maryland bought the phrags. Mike Mimms bought the phals.


I wonder who this Canadian was?? Any hint?


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 15, 2022)

This from Hadley’s Facebook page regarding the sale, so not sure how it could be several different people.


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2022)

Sad news. Hadley was a really great guy. He once stayed at our house when he came to speak at our OS. It was a wonderful visit.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 16, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I wonder who this Canadian was?? Any hint?


I thought it was you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 16, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> This from Hadley’s Facebook page regarding the sale, so not sure how it could be several different people.View attachment 32410


note that he mentioned his complex paph collection. He has more than just complex paphs as I'm sure you know. He's got everything, maudiae types, parvis, brachys. multis, and even non paphs.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I thought it was you!


Unfortunately not me ,(


----------



## Sgcvn69 (Feb 16, 2022)

I know who, but I don't know if I am allowed to say.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 17, 2022)

We will know by the summer, so probably best to let the new owner announce it then?


----------



## Sgcvn69 (Feb 17, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> We will know by the summer, so probably best to let the new owner announce it then?


Yeah, I'm not going to steal their thunder.  I have never heard of them, but that doesn't mean the slipper world doesn't! They are NOT Canadian though


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 19, 2022)

I spoke to Bill Goldner, Woodstream Orchids today. As I suspected, he’s the guy in MD who bought Hadley’s phrags. He confirmed the others Frank Smith, etc. who purchased the other parts of the collection. I did not ask who purchased the complex hybrids. It seems that the deal with the overseas buyer that Hadley posted about in early 2021, who was relocating to the US to purchase the major part of the collection, fell through.


----------



## Sgcvn69 (Feb 22, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> I spoke to Bill Goldner, Woodstream Orchids today. As I suspected, he’s the guy in MD who bought Hadley’s phrags. He confirmed the others Frank Smith, etc. who purchased the other parts of the collection. I did not ask who purchased the complex hybrids. It seems that the deal with the overseas buyer that Hadley posted about in early 2021, who was relocating to the US to purchase the major part of the collection, fell through.



It did? I just spoke with Deb last week and it seemed it was a go?


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 22, 2022)

Sgcvn69 said:


> It did? I just spoke with Deb last week and it seemed it was a go?


Bill did buy the phrags and obviously your info from Deb would be accurate, so must have been confusion there. Looks like more info to come later. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2022)

Very sorry to hear  I never met, but always people had good things to say


----------



## Sgcvn69 (Feb 23, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> Bill did buy the phrags and obviously your info from Deb would be accurate, so must have been confusion there. Looks like more info to come later. Thanks for clarifying.



Ah ok! Doesn’t surprise me that Bill bought the Phrags. He has always liked those! Bet he would’ve liked the paphs too!


----------

